# attitude?



## middieman440 (Feb 21, 2009)

hey guys i orderd from them once with just regular shipping everything went good..but this time around i chose the stealth option and was wondering if the package will fit in my mail box and if not what happens..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2009)

I think most seedbanks would prefer that their shipping methods not be discussed on open forums...Never know when LEO is watching....:aok:


----------



## JonnneyB (Feb 21, 2009)

middieman..depends on the size of your box...it fit in mine ok...if it does`nt fix they will leave a note having you pick it up at the post office...or if that won`t work for you leave a note telling them to put inside your door or what ever...one last thing...if the seeds banks are worried about their stealth shipping why do they have it on their web sites..leo is smart enough to look there instead of reading tons of threads


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2009)

This is Stickie in the Seedbank section.  We adhere strictly to this rule:

*Rules:
rule #1: Do not ever ever ever everever report on how a seedback ships. THIS IS A NO-NO do not post about the stealth shipping method. EVER. If you do.....you will get an earful and the post will be deleted.*


----------



## samiam7 (Feb 25, 2009)

middleman440       not to worry the packages attidude fit just fine in my p.o.box both times I used them                  nuffsaid  samiam7


----------



## JBonez (Feb 25, 2009)

I only use stealth shipping from attitude, on my word, you wont be disappointed. Most reliable seedbank to date imo, but they are all i ever use, lol.


----------



## I Eat Valium (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes is will fit in your mail box. Why are we trippin when the site itself explains how they do it?


----------



## JBonez (Feb 27, 2009)

how does the site explain how its shipped, its not really smart to tip off people on what to look for in packages coming into the country. Kinda defeats the purpose, i dont know, call me crazy, but thats prob why the doc doesnt deliver.


----------



## astrobud (Feb 28, 2009)

i got my order from the tude in about 7 days, all is well, sit back and relaxe


----------

